# Camera bag for bicycling?



## Viggo (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi guys!

I want to have a small bag for basically just the 1dx and 24-70 OR 85 L OR 50 Art that I can use while on my bike. 
I have the LowePro Mini Trekker, but I think it's too big for just a quick trip out, and I want something that stays in place when going down a rough trail.

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## candyman (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Viggo,


I use the Tamrac Velocity 8x
It can hold your 1Dx with even a size lens 70-300 or 70-200 f/2.8
In the front pocket you can put extra battery, CF cards and your wallet
While sitting on your bike you can easliy swap it from your back to the front, open the zipper and take out the camera. Put back and swing the bag on your back again.
I use it for the 5DMKIII with grip and the lenses I just mentioned.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 6, 2014)

candyman said:


> Hi Viggo,
> 
> 
> I use the Tamrac Velocity 8x
> ...



Sweet, thanks! I will check it out!


----------



## denobulan (Jun 6, 2014)

+1 for the Velocity 8x. I'm also using that when cycling with a 5D MkIII and either 70-300L or 24-105. Usually also have a flash and 85 f/1.8 in there as well.

If carrying any more than two lenses I switch to a Think Tank Sling-o-matic 30 - but only for short trips as that bag holds quite a bit and the weight builds up ;-)

D


----------



## barton springs (Jun 6, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I want to have a small bag for basically just the 1dx and 24-70 OR 85 L OR 50 Art that I can use while on my bike.
> Thanks!



Do you need the lens attached? I would suggest you have room for a flash unit as well.


----------



## mrzero (Jun 6, 2014)

If you really just want body + single lens, I immediately thought holster. Specifically, you will need the Lowepro Toploader Pro series, they have several different ones for lens lengths. You may need to add a waist strap to keep it in place on rough bike rides, though, but they have extra strap lugs to do so. [EDIT: ooh, Lowepro makes a chest harness for it...check that out.]

I bought an Amazon brand holster for my gripped film rig, but it only has the shoulder strap option so it would not work for biking.


----------



## SecundumArtemRx (Jun 6, 2014)

Timbuk2 have some pretty slick bags you can customize and add a camera insert, to boot.

I've purchased smaller a Snoop messenger bag from them as well as a medium messenger bag with an added camera insert. Both hold up, look great, have the ability to strap on a tripod, and don't scream "STEAL ME - I'm a camera bag."


----------



## Viggo (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! Great ideas !

Barton: yeah, lens must be attached.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 6, 2014)

For single lens I have biked a lot - a lot, a lot - with a Black Rapid Sports Sling with everything up to the 300 f/2.8 IS L II. If I need more than one lens I bring a light bike-optimised back pack in addition: Deuter x-race Air.

I suggest you carefully consider what kind of shooting you will be doing before deciding. With a camera strap sling you can take pictures instantly with practically any size lens, while a closed bag offers more protection including from wind and weather but will not accommodate large lenses and will not offer instant shooting.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 6, 2014)

I also appreciate the Timbuk2 bags and have both a small and a medium "Snoop" packed and ready to go. However for rough trails I don't think they what you want. I'm currently looking at the Lowe Pro Sport series, trying to decide whether the 15L AW or 20L AW would be best. Anyone have experience with these? I'm looking to carry gripped DSLR with 100-400L attached, 100L mm macro, flash and a wide-normal zoom. If room enough, maybe sneak in a wide prime. Water bladder provision and good tripod attachment are welcome additions. Seems like longer lenses than OP wants to carry? Ideas?


----------



## Viggo (Jun 6, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> For single lens I have biked a lot - a lot, a lot - with a Black Rapid Sports Sling with everything up to the 300 f/2.8 IS L II. If I need more than one lens I bring a light bike-optimised back pack in addition: Deuter x-race Air.
> 
> I suggest you carefully consider what kind of shooting you will be doing before deciding. With a camera strap sling you can take pictures instantly with practically any size lens, while a closed bag offers more protection including from wind and weather but will not accommodate large lenses and will not offer instant shooting.



Is that different than their straps? All
I found was the rs-sport sling strap, and that would not stay in place when riding a bike.


----------



## Synkka (Jun 7, 2014)

I would be looking at a chrome industries niko, http://www.chromeindustries.com/us/en/bags/camera-bags/niko-messenger

This is a company that makes bike messenger gear so their stuff is designed to be used while cycling.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 7, 2014)

candyman said:


> Hi Viggo,
> 
> 
> I use the Tamrac Velocity 8x
> ...



+1 on the Velocity 8. It is exactly what you're looking for. Smallish size, good protection and quick access, particularly if you leave the lid unzipped.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 7, 2014)

Battaflea 18L From Gura Gear


http://www.guragear.com/bataflae-18l/


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 7, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Is that different than their straps? All
> I found was the rs-sport sling strap, and that would not stay in place when riding a bike.



Its the RS-Sport i'm using. Too bad if it does not stay in place for you. Maybe riding style and terrain makes the difference or maybe I have a little more tolerance when it comes to pushing it back into position when it occasionally glides forward because being able to shoot instantly is more important to me? 

With the large lenses such as the 300mm f/2.8 I have found that "turning" the camera around so the housing is on my left helps make a stable set-up.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 7, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Is that different than their straps? All
> ...



Hehe, could be. But for me that would dangle about like crazy hitting the bike and come forward. I have trouble and constantly pull back the black rapid when walking


----------



## atkinsonphoto (Jun 7, 2014)

Check out the F Stop Kenti. I have the Loka for winter use, but it is too big for biking.


----------



## candyman (Jun 16, 2014)

So Viggo....what did you buy and why?


----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2014)

I use BlackRapid as my main strap, and when I am on a move and I don't want the camera swinging around when I jog about, I pair BR with a Custom SLR Plate and a Cotton Carrier Carry-Lite hung on my belt. These make a secure system that can control the slapping around of the camera. The Custom Plate doubles as a tripod mounting plate.
-r


----------



## Viggo (Jun 16, 2014)

candyman said:


> So Viggo....what did you buy and why?


. I'm looking for the Tamrac, but it's not easy to find here, and it seems it's an older model. I have been looking at the Lowepro Urban Photo Sling 150, it seems like it would do. But I'm not in a big hurry and need the money for something else, so haven't pulled the trigger yet. Just sold my 85 today, so might buy something fun soon ;D


----------



## candyman (Jun 16, 2014)

Viggo said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > So Viggo....what did you buy and why?
> ...



http://www.cameratools.nl/tassen-koffers/rugtassen/tamrac-5768-velocity-8-zwart-photo-sling/
the Netherlands
maybe they sent it abroad, don't know te extra costs for that....


----------



## Viggo (Jun 16, 2014)

candyman said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Thanks, but 50 eur is quite expensive and I would have to pay shipping and 25% taxes in top it's twice what my backpack was, lol.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 16, 2014)

Viggo said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



It's $66 on Amazon in US.

http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-Velocity-Photo-Sling-Black/dp/B000P3ZB88/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1402950223&sr=8-2&keywords=tamrac+velocity+8

I don't know where you're located, but you might try ebay. The bag is very sturdy, so picking up a used one is certainly an option.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 16, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Located in Norway, and we can't buy anything above 30 ish dollars without paying both 25% taxes and a 30 dollar fee for declaring it. Include shipping and a used bag is more than retail here ;D


----------



## brad-man (Jun 16, 2014)

Located in Norway, and we can't buy anything above 30 ish dollars without paying both 25% taxes and a 30 dollar fee for declaring it. Include shipping and a used bag is more than retail here ;D


Wow. You have my sympathy. I afraid to contemplate what your 1DX cost


----------



## Viggo (Jun 16, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Located in Norway, and we can't buy anything above 30 ish dollars without paying both 25% taxes and a 30 dollar fee for declaring it. Include shipping and a used bag is more than retail here ;D
> 
> 
> Wow. You have my sympathy. I afraid to contemplate what your 1DX cost



Lol, thanks. I used today's rate with Google and it's been very stable for loong time, and I paid $9181,5 for the 1dx. Same price for the 200 f2.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2014)

I use InCase DSLR Sling Pack for my travels. Small, yet I can fit a 70-200 f/2.8 II, 5D3 mounted with 24-70 f/2.8 II with space for small items. One shoulder sling and I have not needed to put down the pack to get other lens from the pack.
Hope you can find it in Europe.
-r


----------



## candyman (Jun 17, 2014)

Viggo said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...


I thought the 50 euro would be an excellent price - I bought it a few years ago and it was much more expensive. But I understand it, especially with shipping and tax costs.
Hope you will find a bag that fits within your specs and like to hear what you choose and why.


----------



## PhilippP74 (Jun 17, 2014)

I picked up the Lowepro SlingShot 202 AW for my bike trips and am quite happy with it.

http://store.lowepro.com/sling-bags/slingshot-202-aw


----------



## Viggo (Jun 17, 2014)

PhilippP74 said:


> I picked up the Lowepro SlingShot 202 AW for my bike trips and am quite happy with it.
> 
> http://store.lowepro.com/sling-bags/slingshot-202-aw



I Really like the Lowepro stuff, they can attach to each other and swap around all the dividers and I have so many loose dividers lying around so I might go for Lowepro because of that. 

I think the slingshots are a tad too big since I already have the mini trekker, but it's just to big and warm.


----------

